# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Budgie

## Nopi

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Χρειαζομαι τα φωτα σας. Μου εδωσε σήμερα ενας κυριος 2  budgie. Μου ειπε οτι τα εχει 8 χρονια. Το ενα απο τα δυο ειναι συνεχεια στον πατο και δεν μπορει να σταθει στα ποδια του. Ο κυριος ειπε οτι ηταν καλα χθες κι οτι σημερα κανει ετσι κι οτι πιθανον να εχει χτυπησει το ποδι του. Οσο το κοιταξα τα ποδια του φαινονται μια χαρα αλλα το παπαγαλακι δεινοπαθει. Δεν μπορει να περπατησει και σερνεται με το κεφαλι κατω και τον ποπο του προς τα πανω. Το ταιρι του απο την αλλη ειναι καλα κελαηδαει αλλα εχει σαν πρισμενα και μελανιασμενα ρουθουνια. Ο κυριος ηταν μεγαλος σε ηλικια και μου ειπε οτι κουραστηκε να τα φροντιζει και γιαυτο τα χαριζει οποτε δεν ξερω κατα ποσο τους εδινε την απαραιτητη φροντιδα. Δειτε λιγο τις φωτογραφιες και πειτε μου την γνωμη σας. Εγω θα τα παω μια βολτα κι απο τον κτηνιατρο αυριο απλα κανενας κτηνιατρος εδω δεν ασχολειται με πτηνα και ισως δεν με βοηθησει. Εγω εχω δικο μου ενα κοκατιλ. Να τα βαλω σε αλλο δωματιο τα budgie μηπως κι εχουν καποια ασθενεια και κολλησει και ο δικος μου? Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για τον χρονο σας! 

Στάλθηκε από το BLN-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nopi

Ψωφησε τελικα το ενα δυστυχως. Αν και ο γιατρος του εκανε μια αντιβιωση ενεση αλλα λιγο μετα ψωφησε. Για το αλλο μας ειπε να τπυ κανουμε 40 μερες θεραπεια για ψιττακωση. 

Στάλθηκε από το BLN-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΦΡΟΥΦΡΟΥΔΗΣ

Κάποια στιγμή μου είχαν πει ότι ορισμένα πτηνά στενοχωριούνται και πεθαίνουν όταν αλλάζουν περιβάλλον. Δε γνωρίζω αν ισχύει για τα παπαγαλάκια!

----------


## Nopi

> Κάποια στιγμή μου είχαν πει ότι ορισμένα πτηνά στενοχωριούνται και πεθαίνουν όταν αλλάζουν περιβάλλον. Δε γνωρίζω αν ισχύει για τα παπαγαλάκια!


Αυτα ηταν ετσι κι εκει που τα ειχε ο ιδιοκτητης τους. Ηταν παππους αυτος και δεν τα φροντιζε οπως επρεπε. Ο κτηνιατρος ειπε οτι αυτο που ειναι στον πατο του κλουβιου ηταν αρρωστο και γερικο πολυ. Γι'αυτο και ψωφησε. Το αλλο κελαηδαει και ειναι πολυ καλα αλλα εχει μελανιασμενα ρουθουνια δεν ξερω τι τρεχει. Εγω του κανω την θεραπεια που μου ειπε ο γιατρος και θα δειξει! 

Στάλθηκε από το BLN-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

